# Big 9pt Killed 10/19/09



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Came in bow range after several does passed, let the arrow fly and the magnus stinger did the rest. Field Dressed 180lbs


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice deer! Congrats!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice deer. Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweeet! Congrats!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Probably saw him above the trees. That boy had some tall tines. Nice.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice looking Buck good job!%


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

very nice buck bet he looked awsome walking at you those are some pretty tall tines


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Great looking deer! Congrats.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

score? i was thinking 125-130


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

THats a great buck dude! Congrats


----------

